# Apollo Overstitch Procedure



## mparibello (Mar 17, 2018)

Is this part of a gastroscopy charge or is it separately billable? It is for a gastric bypass patient who either stretched it out or needed another stitch added.


----------



## kellysalerno138 (Jan 3, 2019)

*Did you ever get an answer?*

I'm curious to know if you ever received a reply.



mparibello said:


> Is this part of a gastroscopy charge or is it separately billable? It is for a gastric bypass patient who either stretched it out or needed another stitch added.


----------



## trose45116 (Feb 18, 2019)

Can you post note?


----------

